# Diablo 3 auch kein Lan wie SC2?



## Cruzes (1. Juli 2009)

Servus,
habe gestern die Nachricht gelesen das es in SC2 keinen Lan-Modus geben wird, angeblich wegen den "Raubkopierern" ... ~
Nun habe ich mir die frage gestellt ob das auch mit D3 passieren wird? Steht da auch schon was fest? Weil ich will die lustigen Multiplayerspiele net auf ner Lan missen wollen :/

MfG


----------



## Elicios (2. Juli 2009)

Diablo 3 wird auch kein LAN unterstützen.. so zumindest auf 4p nachzulesen

Für mich bedeutet dies, dass ich leider die beiden Spiele von meiner Einkaufsliste streichen werde! Echt schade


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2009)

Da ich nie auf 'ne LAN-Zusammenkunft gehe, ist mir das relativ egal, aber ein nicht ganz unbeträchtlicher Teil (hier schon mal 2 Benutzer) würde sich doch sehr angewidert fühlen von der Idee. In der Hinsicht fände ich es sehr schade, wenn sie es sich nicht doch noch überlegen und doch die Möglichkeit einbinden um LAN Spieler auch zu erfreuen.

Bei Blizzard kommt es mir manchmal so vor dass sie Fortschritt wollen und Rückschritt erwirken...


----------



## Bierzelthocker (3. Juli 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> habe gestern die Nachricht gelesen das es in SC2 keinen Lan-Modus geben wird, angeblich wegen den "Raubkopierern" ... ~



Verständlich finde ich das schon, die Raubkopie würde wahrscheinlich ohne gültigen Key im LAN funktionieren. Wenns kein LAN gibt, dann gibts nur Bnet und Single Player... fürs Bnet muss der Key gültig sein... macht meines Erachtens nach schon Sinn keinen Lan-Modus einzubauen. Die meisten (davon gehe ich frecherweise aus) wollen Bnet und kein Singleplayer)

Wofür auch? Wenn du auf ner LAN bist, machst dir nen channel im Bnet und triffst dich dort mit den Leuten von der LAN.... Schon haste das was du willst.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (4. Juli 2009)

Diablo 3 ohne Lan-modus wär natürlich schade, aber bei weitem (Meine Meinung) nicht so gravierend wie bei SC2. Ich habe Diablo noch nie auf einer Lan gespielt und finde dass dieses Spiel eh mehr vom Battlenet lebt. 
Starcraft hingegen ist ohne LAN echt eine Katastrophe...... -.-

@ Bierzelthocker

Wenns ein paar mehr Leute sind auf der LAN dann wird es schon mal schwierig dass alle gleichzeitig Internet haben.


----------



## arg0 (4. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist aber das viele Leute ihre LANs nicht in großen Hallen oder sonstigen Sachen professionell organisieren sondern sicherlich so wie wir mit 10-20 Leuten kleine private Sachen machen wo wir auf andere Räumlichkeiten zurück greifen müssen. Unsere LAN finden meistens in Schulräumen oder dem Gebäude einer Nachhilfeeinrichtung statt. Hier ist meistens nicht viel mit Internet und von daher finde ich den Schritt nicht sonderlich toll.

Sicher kann man jetzt sagen "Warum noch ne LAN Party machen wenn Internet doch viel bequemer ist, kein Rechner tragen, keine Räume organisieren, den heimischen Kuhlschrank direkt um die Ecke..." aber irgendwie ist das halt nicht das selbe, wie wenn man nebeneinander sitzt und sich gegenseitig anschreit, wenn man sieht wie irgendwer auf der Tastatur eingepennt ist usw.

MfG arg0


----------



## BigBen1994 (4. Juli 2009)

wäre schon schade wenn es kein multiplayer mehr gibt...


----------



## Aberon (5. Juli 2009)

BigBen1994 schrieb:


> wäre schon schade wenn es kein multiplayer mehr gibt...



LAN ungleich Multiplayer  

Mich stört es herzlich wenig, da ich Diablo sowieso nicht auf LAN spielen würde. Trotzdem schade für die, die es immer bei Diablo 2 so gehandhabt haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

NAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN

wie könnt ihr nur so grausam sein, naja egal dann halt nur im battlenet solang das kostenlos bleibt ansonst wartich aufn com. patch und irgendwelche F2P mods


----------



## Jelly (7. Juli 2009)

Selbst bei Diablo2 wars schon möglich auf andere IPs als die Battlenet eigenen zuzugreifen ( durch umschreiben der Datei ) so konnte man auch da schon auf nicht legitime Online Server zugreifen , wie immer wird auch diese Aktion keinen Schutz vor Raubkopierern bringen. Da Blizzard seit dem Zusammenschluss mit Activion aber deutlich andere Prioritäten gesetzt hat wundert mich wenig das die Lan funktion gestrichen wurde.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juli 2009)

sollte sich das am ende tatsächlich bewahrheiten dann werd ich sowohl starcraft2 als auch diablo3 boykottiern müssen...was verdammt schade ist, aber ich lass das nicht mit mir machen, ich hoffe einfach dass es genug fans gibt die meiner meinung sind, wenn das spiel nicht gekauft wird, dann würde der LAN modus schon kommen..wenn aber genug leute diesen mist schlucken, dann sehe ich schwarz für die spielezukunft


----------



## Jelly (7. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sollte sich das am ende tatsächlich bewahrheiten dann werd ich sowohl starcraft2 als auch diablo3 boykottiern müssen...was verdammt schade ist, aber ich lass das nicht mit mir machen, ich hoffe einfach dass es genug fans gibt die meiner meinung sind, wenn das spiel nicht gekauft wird, dann würde der LAN modus schon kommen..wenn aber genug leute diesen mist schlucken, dann sehe ich schwarz für die spielezukunft



Gab doch irgendeine Petition zu SC2 betreffend des Lan modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364; :Petition


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Gab doch irgendeine Petition zu SC2 betreffend des Lan modus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon lägst unterschrieben^^


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

who cares LAN?
Seitdem ich im Jahr 2000 DSL bekommen habe, habe ich glaub ich einmal im gleichen Jahr mit Freunden noch eine LAN-Party gemacht. Diablo 2 hab ich glaub ich nur auf dieser besagten LAN-Partyim LAN-Modus gespielt. Wozu brauch man noch LAN-Modi bei der Geschwindigkeit des Internets heutzutage ... Ich vermiss es kein Stück.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> who cares LAN?
> Seitdem ich im Jahr 2000 DSL bekommen habe, habe ich glaub ich einmal im gleichen Jahr mit Freunden noch eine LAN-Party gemacht. Diablo 2 hab ich glaub ich nur auf dieser besagten LAN-Partyim LAN-Modus gespielt. Wozu brauch man noch LAN-Modi bei der Geschwindigkeit des Internets heutzutage ... Ich vermiss es kein Stück.



Zb weil nicht jeder auf ner Privaten Lanparty internet hat ? und was machste wenns Bnet warum auch immer down sein sollte dich aber nen Freund besucht und ihr Spielen wollt ? ich jedenfalls will nicht auchnoch bei nicht MMOs auf die willkür von irgendwelchen Publishern oder Herstellern angewiesen sein.

Wielang gabs damals Probleme bei WoW weil irgendwelche Server bzw Provider Verträge nicht wirklich hingehauen haben ? 4-5 Monate auf vereinzelten Realms ? wuhu na so macht Spielen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit MMOGs und das seit fast 10 Jahren ... irgendwas machen da wohl manche Leute falsch ...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> who cares LAN?
> Seitdem ich im Jahr 2000 DSL bekommen habe, habe ich glaub ich einmal im gleichen Jahr mit Freunden noch eine LAN-Party gemacht. Diablo 2 hab ich glaub ich nur auf dieser besagten LAN-Partyim LAN-Modus gespielt. Wozu brauch man noch LAN-Modi bei der Geschwindigkeit des Internets heutzutage ... Ich vermiss es kein Stück.



jaja die casuals -.- 

es gibt immernoch mehr als genug leuz die regelmäßig auf offline LAN´s gehen, mich eingeschlossen
ist doch krank, dass blizzard mit ihrer politik dafür sorgen will, dass alle so wie du schön brav allein in ihrem keller sitzen bleiben und über ihr bnet zocken

weil du kein LAN spielst und es dich nicht interessiert...tjo..was interessiert schon den casual der wenn überhaupt nur oberflächlich ahnung von der materie "computerspiele" hat

..internet kann LAN´s niemals toppen! im internet zu spielen macht nichtmal halb soviel spaß wie im Netzwerk mit kumpels in einem raum..und bring mal 20mann mit deinem kleinen DSL2000 unter einen hut und spiel dann mit denen über einen router übers internet..kkthxbye


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit MMOGs und das seit fast 10 Jahren ... irgendwas machen da wohl manche Leute falsch ...



Tjo dann scheinen fast die hälfte der WoW spieler wohl nen halbes jahr Lang blöd gewesen zu sein wärend Blizzard und der Provider sich gegenseitig die schuld zu geschoben haben .

Übrigens gabs mit dem selben Betreiber damals auch sehr lange lags bei D2 und Wc3 aber gut sind ja die Spieler schuld.

Btw ist man auf die Willkür von Blizzard angewiesen was wenn Bnet dann doch aufeinmal was kosten soll ?

Und das ganze als Kopierschutz rüberzubringen is wohl auch der Witz des jahrhunderts schon damals wurden die Ips von den Bnet servern einfach ausgetauscht um diverse Mods zu spielen es gibt immer einen weg den Schutz zu umgehen das wird sich nie ändern und beutelt lediglich die ehrlichen Käufer die einfach nur mitn
paar Freunden nen lustiges WE verbringen wollen .. den ganzen Tag alleine vorm PC rumgammeln bringt einfach nen ganz anderes Feeling als mit 10 mann zusammen zu Spielen die nebeneinem sitzen.

Ich jedenfalls hab in meiner Wohnung keinen Platz für 10 Leute mit PCs du etwa ?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jaja die casuals -.-


 Qualifizierte Aussage Nummer 1.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> es gibt immernoch mehr als genug leuz die regelmäßig auf offline LAN´s gehen, mich eingeschlossen


Das ist schön für die Leute die auf die LANs gehen. Wie egal das Blizzard ist sieht man ohnehin.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist doch krank, dass blizzard mit ihrer politik dafür sorgen will, dass alle so wie du schön brav allein in ihrem keller sitzen bleiben und über ihr bnet zocken


Sind jetzt alle Leute, die nicht auf LANs gehen (LANs ohne Apostroph und schon gar ohne "`" und "´", kleinlich und pikiert kann ich auch sein, genau wie du) automatisch Kellerkinder die kein Leben haben? 



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> weil du kein LAN spielst und es dich nicht interessiert...tjo..was interessiert schon den casual der wenn überhaupt nur oberflächlich ahnung von der materie "computerspiele" hat


Ein Casual Spieler hat nur oberflächlich Ahnung? Ich bin auch kein "casual" wie schön du es bezeichnest. Und wir können uns gerne anderweitig AUSFÜHRLICH über Diablo unterhalten, über die komplette Serie und über die Geschichte. Dann werden wir deinen gesuchten "casual" schon finden.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ..internet kann LAN´s niemals toppen! im internet zu spielen macht nichtmal halb soviel spaß wie im Netzwerk mit kumpels in einem raum..und bring mal 20mann mit deinem kleinen DSL2000 unter einen hut und spiel dann mit denen über einen router übers internet..kkthxbye


Internet kann LANs nicht toppen? Ist das deine Meinung? Ja? Gut! Dann lass' anderen IHRE Meinung und gifte niemanden an, der anderer Meinung ist. Anscheinend bist du nur sozial angehaucht wenn's um LANs geht, gut? Gut.

Weiters: Wenn du unbedingt LAN spielen willst und anderen deine Meinung aufdrücken willst, noch dazu auf eine Art und Weise, die eigentlich kein weiteres Kommentar benötigt, dann darf ich dir auch mal meine Meinung aufdrücken:

Diablo Serie, mit der Geschichte, mit der Atmosphäre, ich will in das Spiel eintauchen, ich will es genießen und ich will die Geschichte richtig miterleben, das ganze Ambiente, einfach ALLES. Und dann befinde ich mich auf einer LAN mit dutzenden, hunderten lärmenden "Nicht-Kellerkindern" (um in deiner Wortwahl weiterzumachen) und ich freue mich so richtig, dass ich mein Geld für das Spiel rausgeschmissen habe um es in einem Hangar oder sonst was mit dutzenden, hunderten Leuten zu teilen und meine Atmosphäre, um das Gefühl, das Eintauchen in das Spiel aufzuzeichnen.

Wenn du auf deine LANs gehen willst, gehe. Hält dich keiner auf, aber lasse die anderen mit unqualifizierten Aussagen einfach in Ruhe. Oder kommst du bei ner LAN nicht dazu, deine "ultra-r0xx0r-Pro"-Sprache anzubringen? Nein? Dann in diesem Sinne 





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kkthxbye


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Qualifizierte Aussage Nummer 1.



aha...auch sehr qualifiziert formuliert...Oo



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Das ist schön für die Leute die auf die LANs gehen. Wie egal das Blizzard ist sieht man ohnehin.



aha..und deswegen soll man den mund halten und es schlucken....mal ehrlich..wenn es nur solche leute gäbe die so denken wie du, wäre die welt wohl schon längst untergegangen




Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle Leute, die nicht auf LANs gehen (LANs ohne Apostroph und schon gar ohne "`" und "´", kleinlich und pikiert kann ich auch sein, genau wie du) automatisch Kellerkinder die kein Leben haben?



hab ich irgenwas davon geschrieben "kellerkinder die kein leben haben"? was ist an der aussage falsch, wenn man sagt, dass man meist alleine in einem raum bei sich zuhause sitzt wenn man übers bnet spielt? wenn man über LAN spielt, dann ist dies nicht der fall!...also..wo zum teufel ist der sinn hinter deiner aussage???..außer blabla ist da nix




Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ein Casual Spieler hat nur oberflächlich Ahnung? Ich bin auch kein "casual" wie schön du es bezeichnest. Und wir können uns gerne anderweitig AUSFÜHRLICH über Diablo unterhalten, über die komplette Serie und über die Geschichte. Dann werden wir deinen gesuchten "casual" schon finden.


aja..du bist kein casual und wie können uns über diablo unterhalte? nein danke..du scheinst irgendwie in einem anderen universum zu leben..denn..ich versteh einfach nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst...



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Internet kann LANs nicht toppen? Ist das deine Meinung? Ja? Gut! Dann lass' anderen IHRE Meinung und gifte niemanden an, der anderer Meinung ist. Anscheinend bist du nur sozial angehaucht wenn's um LANs geht, gut? Gut.



es ist genauso wenig "sozial angehaucht" auf diejenigen zu scheißen, die LAN"s" spielen nur weil man selber es nicht mehr tut...und was meinste mit "angifte"? "Internet kann LAN´s nicht toppen" meine meinung, mit einem 2k dsl router kannste kaum mit 20 leuten im internet spielen=tatsache...wo ist jetzt das angiften gewesen?...provokant? vllt...beleidigend? nein



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Weiters: Wenn du unbedingt LAN spielen willst und anderen deine Meinung aufdrücken willst, noch dazu auf eine Art und Weise, die eigentlich kein weiteres Kommentar benötigt, dann darf ich dir auch mal meine Meinung aufdrücken:
> 
> 
> Diablo Serie, mit der Geschichte, mit der Atmosphäre, ich will in das Spiel eintauchen, ich will es genießen und ich will die Geschichte richtig miterleben, das ganze Ambiente, einfach ALLES. Und dann befinde ich mich auf einer LAN mit dutzenden, hunderten lärmenden "Nicht-Kellerkindern" (um in deiner Wortwahl weiterzumachen) und ich freue mich so richtig, dass ich mein Geld für das Spiel rausgeschmissen habe um es in einem Hangar oder sonst was mit dutzenden, hunderten Leuten zu teilen und meine Atmosphäre, um das Gefühl, das Eintauchen in das Spiel aufzuzeichnen.
> ...



aha..nur das problem ist, diablo3 hat kein LAN...wohin soll ich dann gehen?...die leute die sagen, dass LAN keiner braucht  und denen absolut scheiß egal ist, ob diablo3 nen lan modus kriegt oder nich, können es also laut deiner aussage hier reinschreiben und diejenigen, die absolut nicht mit dieser meinung konform sind, sollen die fresse halten?...is ja lächerlich xD


wenn du schon versuchst leute verbal ferdig zu machen, dann seh auch zu, dass hinter deinen aussagen auch genügend logik steckt..anonsten wikts irgendwie lächerlich Ok? Ok!


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aha...auch sehr qualifiziert formuliert...Oo


Das habe ich vom Meister gelernt, danke!




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aha..und deswegen soll man den mund halten und es schlucken....mal ehrlich..wenn es nur solche leute gäbe die so denken wie du, wäre die welt wohl schon längst untergegangen


Wie theatralisch, aber vorher hätte Blizzard Insolvenz angemeldet oder etwas in der Art, wie? Und wer sagte was von Mund halten? Es geht mir lediglich um deine Wortwahl, weitere Ausführungen hiezu siehe dann weiter unten.




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hab ich irgenwas davon geschrieben "kellerkinder die kein leben haben"? was ist an der aussage falsch, wenn man sagt, dass man meist alleine in einem raum bei sich zuhause sitzt wenn man übers bnet spielt? wenn man über LAN spielt, dann ist dies nicht der fall!...also..wo zum teufel ist der sinn hinter deiner aussage???..außer blabla ist da nix


Allein die Wahl des Wortes "Keller" ist, um es in meiner Landessprache zu sagen und mit Verlaub: *saudeppat*. Das ist der Sinn meiner Aussage, wieder finde ich deine Wortwahl "beschienen". Jetzt erkannt?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aja..du bist kein casual und wie können uns über diablo unterhalte? nein danke..du scheinst irgendwie in einem anderen universum zu leben..denn..ich versteh einfach nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst...


Das war bezogen auf deine Aussage dass casuals OBERFLÄCHLICH sind. Bitte lies deine eigenen Sachen nochmal durch bevor du irgendwie versuchst was zu verdrehen oder gar zu übersehen, oder kannst du nicht anders?




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> es ist genauso wenig "sozial angehaucht" auf diejenigen zu scheißen, die LAN"s" spielen nur weil man selber es nicht mehr tut...und was meinste mit "angifte"? "Internet kann LAN´s nicht toppen" meine meinung, mit einem 2k dsl router kannste kaum mit 20 leuten im internet spielen=tatsache...wo ist jetzt das angiften gewesen?...provokant? vllt...beleidigend? nein


Das Angiftende an deinen Aussagen ist dass du Fakt 1): LAN spielen ist das Überbeste und Fakt 2) andere spielen vielleicht anders für dich nicht akzeptierst (was ja nicht verboten ist, im Gegenteil, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung). Zuzüglich deiner Wortwahl, die doch für mich beleidigend ist (Stichworte: Keller, oberflächlich etc.) ist es aber meiner Meinung nach verwerflich. Was du mit dem Router und Zimmer etc. geschrieben hast, ist mir herzlich egal. Ich bezog mich auf was Anderes, hast du das jetzt auch verstanden?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aha..nur das problem ist, diablo3 hat kein LAN...wohin soll ich dann gehen?...die leute die sagen, dass LAN keiner braucht  und denen absolut scheiß egal ist, ob diablo3 nen lan modus kriegt oder nich, können es also laut deiner aussage hier reinschreiben und diejenigen, die absolut nicht mit dieser meinung konform sind, sollen die fresse halten?...is ja lächerlich xD


Wo habe ich das geschrieben? Zitiere mich bitte. Wenn du nicht erkennst, was ich meinte, hier nochmal extra für dich: JEDEM WIE ER WILL, klar? Nur wenn man etwas in der Art wie DU sagt/schreibt (siehe die oben erwähnten 2 Stichwörter), dann teile ich meine Meinung mit dir sogar: 





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sollen die fresse halten.





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn du schon versuchst leute verbal ferdig zu machen, dann seh auch zu, dass hinter deinen aussagen auch genügend logik steckt..anonsten wikts irgendwie lächerlich Ok? Ok!



Wenn du keine Kritik verträgst, so bist du meiner Ansicht nach in einem Forum falsch. Du teilst hier aus und kannst nicht einstecken. Aber ok. Ich mache dich nicht mehr fertig, wenn du das so siehst.
Doch: Wenn du glaubst, dass ich das geschrieben habe, weil ich dich fertig machen will und NICHT weil ich meine Meinung unter Akzeptanz DEINER Meinung, jedoch NICHT deiner WORTWAHL, zum Besten gebe dann tut es mir leid, aber das 





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> is ja lächerlich xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

joo dann lass uns mal weiter etwas rumquoten..auch wenn du mal wieder null inhalt von dir gibst -.-....

aber vorher:

alles unnötige rumschreiberei

im großen und ganzen gefällt dir schlicht meine sprache nich...aber wie gesagt..da stoßte bei mir gegen ne wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommen wir lieber zum inhaltlichen

spieler werden gezwungen bnet zu benutzen, daraus folgt, dass es meist sinnlos ist eine LAN zu verantstalten, den in vielen fällen fehlt die benötigte technik um alle an das internet zu koppeln, daraus folgt dass man ehr zuhause bleibt und weiter im bnet spielt, anstatt zur ner LAN zu gehen (das ist überigens der inhalt der aussage, wenn ich schreibe: "ololol wtf blizz macht nur bnet un zwingt die kellerkinna in ihrem keller zu bleiben :O" sry wenn du zu viel "hochdeutsch" geschluckt hast um solche sachen nicht mehr verstehen kannst :O

die causals die ungern zur LAN gehen, schreien auf, dass LAN ehh egal sei...tja..das ist das einzigste was einen ärgert..daraus folgt einfach, dass sie sich scheinbar mit dem medium spiele nur "oberflächlich" auskennen, denn was hat die spiele berühmt gemacht? so erfolgreich?.....und? haste nun auch diese tolle "gedankenkombination" kapiert?

naja whatever..du lebst einfach in nem anderen universum..kommt vor dass es auch solche leute gibt :O

sooo nun zum tollen quote battle D



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Das habe ich vom Meister gelernt, danke!



bitte



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Wie theatralisch, aber vorher hätte Blizzard Insolvenz angemeldet oder etwas in der Art, wie? Und wer sagte was von Mund halten? Es geht mir lediglich um deine Wortwahl, weitere Ausführungen hiezu siehe dann weiter unten.



blizz insolvenz? wo ist der zusammenhang?...zu der sache mit der wortwahl..du glaubst nich, wie egal mir das ist, wie du sie findest



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Allein die Wahl des Wortes "Keller" ist, um es in meiner Landessprache zu sagen und mit Verlaub: *saudeppat*. Das ist der Sinn meiner Aussage, wieder finde ich deine Wortwahl "beschienen". Jetzt erkannt?



scheinst ja ein komiker zu sein..wenn du mit dieser sprache nicht klarkommst und sie dir viel zu unverständlich ist, dann überlies es einfach und nerv bitte nicht mit diesen hochmäßigen geture



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Das war bezogen auf deine Aussage dass casuals OBERFLÄCHLICH sind. Bitte lies deine eigenen Sachen nochmal durch bevor du irgendwie versuchst was zu verdrehen oder gar zu übersehen, oder kannst du nicht anders?



ich sag casuals kennen sich nur oberflächlich mit dem medium "computerspiele" aus, du sagst, ich bin kein casual wir können ja uns ja über diablo irgendwas unterhalten blablabla.....immernoch dieselbe frage: was willst du mir sagen? wenn dir deine gehobene sprache doch zuviel wird und du sie nicht richtig anzuwenden weisst, dann versuchs doch mal bitte mit etwas einfacheren sachen




Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Das Angiftende an deinen Aussagen ist dass du Fakt 1): LAN spielen ist das Überbeste und Fakt 2) andere spielen vielleicht anders für dich nicht akzeptierst (was ja nicht verboten ist, im Gegenteil, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung). Zuzüglich deiner Wortwahl, die doch für mich beleidigend ist (Stichworte: Keller, oberflächlich etc.) ist es aber meiner Meinung nach verwerflich. Was du mit dem Router und Zimmer etc. geschrieben hast, ist mir herzlich egal. Ich bezog mich auf was Anderes, hast du das jetzt auch verstanden?



nein habe ich nicht

wenn ich sage LAN ist das Überbeste, ist das also das "angiftende"? und ja andere spielen anders, aber warum kommen sie dann an und meinen "lan ist wayne?" klar aktzeptiere ich das nicht für mich, wenn diese aussage nämlich zu häufig kommt, dann wird blizz auch nie seine meinung ändern..ich beleidige ja nicht die leute die das sagen....wenn du findest dass es beleidigend ist, im keller zu sitzen dann tuts mir herlich leid, in einem haus kann auch der keller als wohnraum benutzt werden..:O...und zum zweiten mal..wie du meine wortwahl findest, ist mir herzlich egal



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das geschrieben? Zitiere mich bitte. Wenn du nicht erkennst, was ich meinte, hier nochmal extra für dich: JEDEM WIE ER WILL, klar? Nur wenn man etwas in der Art wie DU sagt/schreibt (siehe die oben erwähnten 2 Stichwörter), dann teile ich meine Meinung mit dir sogar:





Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Wenn du auf deine LANs gehen willst, gehe. Hält dich keiner auf, aber lasse die anderen mit unqualifizierten Aussagen einfach in Ruhe. Oder kommst du bei ner LAN nicht dazu, deine "ultra-r0xx0r-Pro"-Sprache anzubringen? Nein? Dann in diesem Sinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. sehr unqualifiziert auf klishee sprüche ala "ultra-roxxor-pro-sprache" zurückzugreifen, obwohl ich nix dergleichen benutzt habe, bloße unterstellung
2. versteh ich deinen satz so: "sei ruhig, geh... blablablubb" ...meine unqualifizierten aussagen...ich seh an meinen aussagen nichts unqualifiziertes..sie sind durchaus vertretbar, bloß geschrieben in einer sprache die dir scheinbar zu "nieder" ist...aber zum dritten mal: das ist mir recht egal



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Kritik verträgst, so bist du meiner Ansicht nach in einem Forum falsch. Du teilst hier aus und kannst nicht einstecken. Aber ok. Ich mache dich nicht mehr fertig, wenn du das so siehst.
> Doch: Wenn du glaubst, dass ich das geschrieben habe, weil ich dich fertig machen will und NICHT weil ich meine Meinung unter Akzeptanz DEINER Meinung, jedoch NICHT deiner WORTWAHL, zum Besten gebe dann tut es mir leid, aber das



ich habe es als "fertig machen" verstanden weil hinter deinen aussagen schlicht kein sinn sondern bloßer flame steckt...ich hab wenigstens aussage und flame kombiniert...du kombinerst nur "gehobene sprache" mit "flame"


----------



## pnn (9. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> die einfach nur mitn
> paar Freunden nen lustiges WE verbringen wollen .. den ganzen Tag alleine vorm PC rumgammeln bringt einfach nen ganz anderes Feeling als mit 10 mann zusammen zu Spielen die nebeneinem sitzen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls hab in meiner Wohnung keinen Platz für 10 Leute mit PCs du etwa ?


Tjo, wenn du unbedingt mit denen nebeneinander sitzen willst, dann ist das natürlich was anderes. Aber über's TS und mit den Leuten zu spielen reicht mir auch. SInd halt persönliche Präferenzen. Und das zusammensitzen können wir dann abends in der Kneipe machen, gerade zum spielen muss ich mit den Leuten nicht in einem Raum sein.


----------



## Jelly (9. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Tjo, wenn du unbedingt mit denen nebeneinander sitzen willst, dann ist das natürlich was anderes. Aber über's TS und mit den Leuten zu spielen reicht mir auch. SInd halt persönliche Präferenzen. Und das zusammensitzen können wir dann abends in der Kneipe machen, gerade zum spielen muss ich mit den Leuten nicht in einem Raum sein.



Muss nicht aber die Atmosphäre ist halt ganz anders man kann einem mal eben was Zeigen wenn man was neues gesehen hat man kann sich nen Bierchen dabei aufmachen und es zusammen trinken man muss ja net den ganzen abend durchzocken.

Früher habe ich oft mit 5-6 Freunden bei nem Kumpel im Party keller gezockt eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende es ist wie gesagt ne ganz ganz andere Atmosphäre wenn man sich dabei aus Spaß mal einfach andere Sachen anschauen kann , muss ja net immer nur D3/SC2 dann sein eventuell auch mal über die PCs Quatschen sich verschiedene Modding Pcs angucken von den Kumpels etc .. ne Lan is ja net zwangsweise stur nebeneinander hocken und auf die Tasten hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Juli 2009)

eben, saufen auf LAN´s Zocken, den verlierern ins gesicht lachen ;D...ist ne spaßige sache, "datenaustausch" auch

nur sind wir in letzter zeit nurnoch cs 1.6 und dota am zocken..brauchen echt solche hammer wie sc2 oder diablo3...deswegen ist das mit "no lan" einer der schlimmsten neuigkeiten in meiner spielergeschichte gewesen T.T

umso mehr regen einen dann die casuals auf, die dann auch noch einen reindrücken wollen..von wegen "wayne lan" unso -.-


----------



## Korhil (11. Juli 2009)

Auch ne 450 mann lan wirste niemals alles übers internet hinkriegen. Wow und konsorten fressen da schon die ganze traffic weg.

Habe mich auch dazu entschieden sc2 und d3 erst du kaufen wenn sie als budget erhältlich sind. Zahle doch nicht vollpreis für etwas das nicht alles enthält.
Ich frag mich wie die dass dann in korea machen dort laufen die ganzen turniere über lan. 
Wir "nicht casuals die nur dumm rumtrollen mit -weyne lan-" werden wohl darauf warten müssen bis einer einen offline-bnet server codet über den man dann lan zocken kann.


----------



## Tja (13. Juli 2009)

Ich werde auch zuwarten, bis beide Spiele in einer "lanfähigen" Version verfügbar sind. Heißt das, dass ich keine Achievements, Statistiken haben werde? Natürlich, stört es mich? Nein, da ich das nicht brauche.

Ich würde wirklich gerne japanisch können, der Aufschrei wird dort sicher gigantisch gewesen sein. Ob Blizzard eigentlich klar ist, dass sie damit den wichtigsten Markt überhaupt eliminieren?


----------



## Nocci (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin zwar schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf LAN-Partys gewesen, aber es war immer eine lustige Zeit.

Ich hab damals mal mit 10 Kumpels bei einem von ihnen im Keller eine Woche LAN-Party durch gemacht, das war einfach nur lustig. Und da gehörten dann natürlich neben den ganzen Shootern (die ich persönlich nicht so mag) auch Sachen wie Diablo 2, Starcraft und so dazu. Es macht einfach nur fun.

Ausserdem hätte Blizzard keinerlei Nachteile, wenn sie die Spiele LAN-fähig machen. Kopierschutz und Raubkopien ist doch wohl kein Grund.

Heut zu Tage gibt es so viele Spiele, die man über das Internet oder Telefon aktivieren muss, dann sollen sie das machen. So gehen sie auch sicher,
dass keiner mit Raubkopien spielt und die Spieler die LAN-Partys machen wollen haben die möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Jelly (15. Juli 2009)

Nocci schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf LAN-Partys gewesen, aber es war immer eine lustige Zeit.
> 
> Ich hab damals mal mit 10 Kumpels bei einem von ihnen im Keller eine Woche LAN-Party durch gemacht, das war einfach nur lustig. Und da gehörten dann natürlich neben den ganzen Shootern (die ich persönlich nicht so mag) auch Sachen wie Diablo 2, Starcraft und so dazu. Es macht einfach nur fun.
> 
> ...



Selbst das Telefonaktivieren / Internet aktivieren wird von den meisten nach spätestens nen Tag geknackt es gibt keinen unumgänglichen Schutz


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Selbst das Telefonaktivieren / Internet aktivieren wird von den meisten nach spätestens nen Tag geknackt es gibt keinen unumgänglichen Schutz



so ist es..der einzigste schutz ist, den inet multiplayer part attraktiv zu machen, aktivierungen und sonstiger schnickschnack den sich die publisher so einfallen lassen sind fällig nutzlos... aber gleich deswegen LAN zu streichen ist eine verdammt radikale methode...aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es zu starcraft und diablo sowas wie´n "bnet emulator" geben wird..mit dem es möglich sein wird die spiele auch über LAN spielen zu können


----------



## Kersyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> so ist es..der einzigste schutz ist, den inet multiplayer part attraktiv zu machen, aktivierungen und sonstiger schnickschnack den sich die publisher so einfallen lassen sind fällig nutzlos... aber gleich deswegen LAN zu streichen ist eine verdammt radikale methode...aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es zu starcraft und diablo sowas wie´n "bnet emulator" geben wird..mit dem es möglich sein wird die spiele auch über LAN spielen zu können



also...ein Hamachi...nur rückwärts?
naja ich Hoffe, dass Diablo III einen lan modus bekommt...und wenn nicht, wenigstens einen vernünftigen online-Modus bekommt...und ein Besseres Gilden system =3

naja, Aber eine sache kann man mir schön reden wie man williablo ist ein LAN spiel, wenns um Multiplayer geht...

Oh und btw: eine Xbox version wäre cool =D
^^


----------



## Nexrahkk (19. Juli 2009)

man soll solche spiele nicht kaufen. ich werde die beiden spiele auch nicht kaufen, da ich lan partys sehr mag und verbringe liebendgern mit meinen freunden den abend. übers internet zu spielen ist schön und gut, aber die ganze zeit allein am rechner zu sitzen ist öde. aber blizz ist es die raubkopierer wichtig und nicht der kunde. die raubkopierer werden die aktivierung von bnet blocken, den keygen programmieren und werden immer noch zocken (solo). der kunde wird zwar solo und bnet spielen können, aber soviel vorteilhaft ist das nicht. der raubkopierer spielt solo umsonst und der kunde mit bnet und soloplay wird das spiel kaufen müssen und das höchstwahrscheinlich für 50&#8364;.

nene ich verzichte auf die beiden spiele und kaufe mir die nicht. danke blizz. spiel euren dreck selbst.

ich gehe lieber ins kino.


----------



## Bremgor (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde es auch sch****, auch wenn ich meistens nur mit 2-3 anderen spiele. Aber ihc hoffe einfach mal, dass da noch was nach kommt. Spätestens wenn Blizzard merkt, dass sie damit weniger gewinn machen, werden sie wohl sowas "patchen".


----------



## Diclonii (26. Juli 2009)

Yo ich hoffe auch das Blizz sich das nochmal durchn Kopf gehen lässt und nen Lan Modus einbaut, Archievement blah blah etc. wär mir dann auch Wayne, bin ziemlich oft auf Lans und das is einfach nen ganz anderes feeling etc und macht auch heiden fun, und dann wollen die 2 Top Titel nich mitn Lan Modus ausstatten ... damn it. 
Hoffentlich werden dann Bnet Emus gecodet oder Cracks, irgendwas ^^


----------



## La Saint (28. Juli 2009)

Das fehlende LAN ist bei D3 unschön, bei SC2 ist es katastrophal. SC2 wird es erst auf meinen Rechner schaffen, wenn ich an eine Version mit LAN komme. Wie auch immer.

Wenn man sich die über einen Meter lange Reihe der Spieleoriginalverpackungen in meinem Regal anschaut, dann wird man feststellen, daß Half Life 2 fehlt. Das war ebenfalls ein Spiel, auf das ich mich lange gefreut und lange darauf gewartet hatte. Aber ich habe es nicht gekauft. Und zwar, weil Valve mich per Zwangsregistrierung und Onlineaktivierung auf Steam zwingen wollte. Im Singleplayer durchgespielt habe ich es natürlich trotzdem.

Bei Blizzard läuft es genauso. Man will alle Leute ins BNet zwingen. Nach der Installation des 2ten WoW-Addons WotLk mußte ich "unterschreiben", das mein WoW-Account auf einen BatlleNet-Account umgestellt werden darf, sonst hätte ich das Addon nicht aktivieren können. Das war Erpressung vom Feinsten und eine absolute Frechheit, denn es stand nirgendwo auf der Verpackung, der Herstellerseite oder im Herstellerforum, das das Addon ohne diese Zustimmung nicht spielbar ist.

Wenn die Spiele erstmal alle an einen BNet-Account gebunden sind, dann hat Blizzard einen im Sack. Man kann die Spiele dann zum Beispiel nicht mehr verkaufen. Und das Weglassen das LAN-Modus D3 und SC2 ist nur ein weiterer Schritt, um die Leute ins BNet zu zwingen.

cu
Raka


----------



## Tikume (29. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Tjo dann scheinen fast die hälfte der WoW spieler wohl nen halbes jahr Lang blöd gewesen zu sein



Also ich würde sagen bei den Wow Spielern ist mehr als nur die Hälfte blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (29. Juli 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> naja, Aber eine sache kann man mir schön reden wie man williablo ist ein LAN spiel, wenns um Multiplayer geht...


Und ... in einem Spiel in denen es um Items sammeln und Handeln geht. Vlt. in den letzten Jahren auch mehr um PvP-Turniere, das ist ganz klar ein LAN-Spiel, weil man da dauerhaft die größte Community hat und vorallem sich überhaupt nicht mit 'nem Trainer ganz einfach alles zusammenbasteln kann (ok, seit ein paar Jahren funktioniert das mit den items ja auch in BNet ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Das ist ja jedem sofort auf einen Blick klar, definitiv ein LAN-Spiel!

Im LAN hatte nwir es glaub ich auf 2 LANs oder so gespielt ... danach hatten alle Internet und wir sind komplett ins closed BNet umgestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen bei den Wow Spielern ist mehr als nur die Hälfte blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit wollte ich dann zwar net gehen aber unrecht haste je nach betrachtungsweise nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat aber weniger mit den beschriebenen Server Problemen zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

